# OT: what kind of cars do Breitling owners drive?



## gonflyn

I'm curious as to what the Breitling owners here drive. Could there be an unusually high percentage of brands that come from the same general region that our coveted watches do? Hmmmmmm.........post your pics!


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Here's my daily driver!










..............and I've just ordered one of these for the Wife.










Stef


----------



## gonflyn

Quite classy................and the Chrysler isnt too bad either, lol.


----------



## aspenlondon

Boxster-Porsche- Black.. and the wife gets an Oyster card lol....Watch is Bentley 6.75 with white dial and ss bracelet...hence the wife takes public mode of transport...oh and yes I want a 911 proper but boxster is still awesome to drive for the money


----------



## Alan M

My little BM Compact looked like a roller skate next to Stef's beast..

Best

Al


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Alan M said:


> My little BM Compact looked like a roller skate next to Stef's beast..
> 
> Best
> 
> Al




Wait until I get the 500 parked next to it!

Stef


----------



## jojo

:-! Volvo safety first as i am a family guy

jojo


----------



## av8tor86

I drive a 99 olds cutlass, (daily beater as I drive 100+ miles a day) and I also have an 06 Chevy Equinox. The wife's car is below.


----------



## Fagan

His 350Z









Hers, Enclave


----------



## davey vermaak

This is my ride. 10 year old Lexus GS300

Davey


----------



## Greaves

Subaru Impreza STi (will post a pic later)


----------



## Verner

My Yorkshire Ferrari in Classic Ferrari Red:-


----------



## Greaves

^ lol


----------



## Danne

Volvo for work, 
Lotus for fun!


----------



## jimmyiosis

This is the daily driver


----------



## Lou

7 year old Freelander for daily use and family car...

and this for my works......










Comments about pink will enforce a visit RIK!!!!


----------



## Alan M

Pink n Grey is never.............well any thing that might possibly rhyme with any words at all really no no not one single little one ;_)

Hell it's Salmon really


----------



## Verner

Alan M said:


> Pink n Grey is never.............well any thing that might possibly rhyme with any words at all really no no not one single little one ;_)
> 
> Hell it's Salmon really


Salmon? Is that why it stinks of fish?

;-)

Verner


----------



## Lou

Gentleman, It is classed as shocking pink, the same color as my T Shirts that i wear to work....Simple reason behind it, 

1 Women love to look at a pink wirtten van being driven by a bald headed ugly brute in a pink T shirt, 
2 It gets u noticed which is an advert in its on lifetime...

and 3 cos I have been told i am nuts!!!!!!!!!!:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Alan M

LOL it's good advertising mate!

The van.

Best

Al


----------



## Stefan Tapp

jimmyiosis said:


> This is the daily driver


Good choice! I used to be the Press & Publicity guy for the Discovery Owners Club for a few years!

Stef


----------



## Alan M

Stef, there is a certain Colt on the bay.....


----------



## rik

Lou, I'm not saying a word - I used to drive a Tigra so I'm in no position to say anything!

Current steed - sorry, not an STi Greaves, it's a slow one, and with the ugly lights, but at least I can insure it!!










And as you can see I'm not going to go broke buying turtle wax!!


----------



## Stefan Tapp

rik said:


> Lou, I'm not saying a word - I used to drive a Tigra so I'm in no position to say anything!
> 
> Current steed - sorry, not an STi Greaves, it's a slow one, and with the ugly lights, but at least I can insure it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as you can see I'm not going to go broke buying turtle wax!!


Rik, you want to get some tarmac down on that driveway mate, it'll only get worse after the winter................................

Stef


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Alan M said:


> Stef, there is a certain Colt on the bay.....


Same guy I bought mine from Al, only mine was half that price!

Stef


----------



## Lou

Rik,

Are you serious, are you trying to tell us that you can wear that hat for a reason









And to think you took the mick out of plymouths car parks, and roads !!!!


----------



## PJ

For the snow -RX









Car - TL and it's a lot of fun;-)


----------



## 316L

davey vermaak said:


> This is my ride. 10 year old Lexus GS300
> 
> Davey


I have always loved the GS!!! I recently bought this RX350. Wife didnt want a car or it would have been a GS.


















tag in this pic


----------



## EJC

'07 Lexus IS 250AWD

















'68 Volvo 1800S


----------



## rik

That's one of the local 'handbrake' car parks - tends to get a little cut up. As if I would . . . ;-)

And Lou, I'm SO glad you've got that pic!! :-d


----------



## Verner

lou said:


> rik,
> 
> are you serious, are you trying to tell us that you can wear that hat for a reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to think you took the mick out of plymouths car parks, and roads !!!!


that's wrong, that's so very wrong!


----------



## Verner




----------



## EJC

Verner said:


>


Better wash the fingerprints and body marks off the car before the Police show up


----------



## SnapIT

Verner, what are you telling us?!?!? :-d :-d One picture, so many questions!!


----------



## PJ

Lou said:


> Gentleman, It is classed as shocking pink, the same color as my T Shirts that i wear to work....Simple reason behind it,
> 
> 1 Women love to look at a pink wirtten van being driven by a bald headed ugly brute in a pink T shirt,
> 2 It gets u noticed which is an advert in its on lifetime...
> 
> and 3 cos I have been told i am nuts!!!!!!!!!!:-d:-d:-d


Lou you need to cut a hole in the back of ur pink t to show ur tat:-!

No one ever tells me I am nuts...they say I am _one sandwich short of a picnic:-s_


----------



## rik

Had to retrieve these from an obscure corner of the web and they're a bit little but I can't find the originals, must be on my old desktop.

The 'colin mcrae' metro was hand painted in house paint (!) by yours truly and by the end of the day had lost both doors and all its forward gears!

The Lada 'General Lee' actually did get all four wheels off the ground a couple of times (of which I have video evidence) but despite much punishment, refused to die! Oh, those were parties!


----------



## Marc-B1

I drive "hybrid" - feels great when you are in "Stealth-modus" !:-!
Sorry for the PS ( solarized), but I couldn't find another pic on this laptop right now. The color is silver metallic.;-)


----------



## Marc-B1

davey vermaak said:


> This is my ride. 10 year old Lexus GS300
> 
> Davey


Hallo Davey,

Very very nice car !
Lexus is a great brand: very much car for the money ! :-!

But wow, what a nice Jacket !!!!:-!:-!:-!
Where have you found that ???


----------



## Bushido69

I ride this, the wife drives a Carrera 4S.


----------



## The Avenger

Smart Brabus



:-!
Danny.


----------



## av8tor86

I forgot this one in my other post, This is my other "WORK" Car!!! Soooo much fun to "drive", Ha Ha!!!


----------



## rik

av8tor86 said:


> I forgot this one in my other post, This is my other "WORK" Car!!! Soooo much fun to "drive", Ha Ha!!!


Do you get good MPG with that? What's the stereo like?

Very cool :-!


----------



## helderberg

Lou said:


> 7 year old Freelander for daily use and family car...
> 
> and this for my works......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments about pink will enforce a visit RIK!!!!


Lou, this is GREAT!!! I drive a gold metallic GMC van w/lettering but nothing like yours. That is cool!!! The wife drives a Honda Element.
Best health, Frank :-!


----------



## Noven

Future Breitling owner.


----------



## RJRJRJ

Noven said:


> Future Breitling owner.


Bad ass! This was my first new model M3 sighting...took the pic with my phone in a walgreens parking lot. Poor guy.


----------



## Alex**

Here's my little one


----------



## p3l3r

suzuki swift (its a good car......believe me:-!) 
mercedes benz c class coupe 
mercedss benz a class 
bmw 320i
lancer evo 6 TME 
lancer evo 4


----------



## txturbo

I'll be trolling around in this... Just visited the factory yesterday to take delivery.

While at the factory I saw a couple cars being prepped for overseas delivery. Maybe one is coming to the UK.


----------



## Jim Fabanich

We are simple folks in farm country. I drive a 2003 Chevrolet Impala and the wife drives a 2003 Suburban.


----------



## jimmyiosis

Hey, that's cool, I'm a pretty big fan of the Disco. Partial to the 03's and 04's. I should have also mentioned, when I'm not in the LR you can find me on my other mode of transportation. My Yami!:-!





















Stefan Tapp said:


> Good choice! I used to be the Press & Publicity guy for the Discovery Owners Club for a few years!
> 
> Stef


----------



## Noven

ZR1, impressive


----------



## O2AFAC67

jimmyiosis said:


> my other mode of transportation. My Yami!:-!


Hi, Jim. Looks like fun! And maybe scarey at times too! ;-) :-d
Cheers,
Ron

PS. Thinking about putting wifey's CL on the SC. Still interested? ;-)


----------



## Greaves

rik said:


> Lou, I'm not saying a word - I used to drive a Tigra so I'm in no position to say anything!
> 
> Current steed - sorry, not an STi Greaves, it's a slow one, and with the ugly lights, but at least I can insure it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as you can see I'm not going to go broke buying turtle wax!!


I love the bug eyes! Used to have one myself. And who cares if it's a little bit slower? You still have a great AWD car in one of the nicest looking packages around. Have you seen the new Imprezas? Yuck.


----------



## Greaves

txturbo said:


> I'll be trolling around in this... Just visited the factory yesterday to take delivery.
> 
> While at the factory I saw a couple cars being prepped for overseas delivery. Maybe one is coming to the UK.


Holy crap is that a ZR1!?


----------



## SpacemanSpiff

Greaves said:


> Holy crap is that a ZR1!?


Sure looks like it to me, a really nice ride. Oh the BMW M3's are too shabby either :-!

No pictures, but drive an Acura Integra as a DD, an 03 TL, and an 07 Mazda 3 for the wife.


----------



## RJRJRJ




----------



## rik

Greaves - It keeps me amused, and I quite like the lights too, but they aren't the most popular are they? And it's got the fog lights, which of course I only ever turn on when it's foggy ;-). The new Scooby though . . . not the best is it?! :-( I keep thinking it will grow on me but it hasn't yet.

TXTurbo -  - nuff said.

RJRJRJ - Where did you get a picture of Lou's old company car?!


----------



## PJ

Hey RJ

Can you smell the fires in LA? Pretty bad.


----------



## Greaves

rik said:


> Greaves - It keeps me amused, and I quite like the lights too, but they aren't the most popular are they? And it's got the fog lights, which of course I only ever turn on when it's foggy ;-). The new Scooby though . . . not the best is it?! :-( I keep thinking it will grow on me but it hasn't yet.
> 
> TXTurbo -  - nuff said.
> 
> RJRJRJ - Where did you get a picture of Lou's old company car?!


Yeah, I'm not crazy about the new Impreza's either and I don't think I will ever grow to like them. Oh well..



PJ said:


> Hey RJ
> 
> Can you smell the fires in LA? Pretty bad.


A couple of days ago I was able to smell and see the smoke everywhere and I'm not very close to where the fires were raging. It was pretty bad.


----------



## RJRJRJ

I cant smell the fires either, but the other day there was some ash in the air and settling on my car.


----------



## rik

Scary times - keep safe guys.


----------



## st3vie

This is my toy at the moment with stage II, daily drive is 530 superchipped...


----------



## iu7576




----------



## Greaves

iu7576 said:


>


WOW!! Love it. :-!


----------



## Stuart49

The three wheeler is a new BRP Can Am Spyder, 1000cc V-Twin
The two wheeler is a Buell XB12R Firebolt, 1200cc V-Twin

I also drive a car, sometimes, a new VW GTI, very fun!

Stuart


----------



## G-Shock

2005 Audi A4 quattro 1.8T
2004.5 Jetta GLI


----------



## O2AFAC67

Unfortunately too old for this stuff anymore... :roll: ;-) o|



















So here is what I drive these days... :-!


Cheers,
Ron


----------



## crp6

Subaru Impreza Outback Sport for me! Wife drives an Audi Q7.


----------



## Bushido69

crp6 said:


> Subaru Impreza Outback Sport for me! Wife drives an Audi Q7.


 Doesn't it seem as if the wives get to drive all the nice vehicles? I guess that why we have our watch fetishes.....


----------



## RJRJRJ

rik said:


> RJRJRJ - Where did you get a picture of Lou's old company car?!


This one?


----------



## Greaves

O2AFAC67 said:


> Unfortunately too old for this stuff anymore... :roll: ;-) o|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is what I drive these days... :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ron


You flew Phantoms, Ron?


----------



## Verner

RJRJRJ said:


> This one?


Brilliant RJ!

Are you sure that's Lou's? I'm sure it was much more "pink" last time I seen it!

;-)

Verner


----------



## alpine0000

meh... toyota 4runner :-x


----------



## Interpol

Fun thread...my current car:










Currently on the waiting list for one of these, hopefully next year:


----------



## RJRJRJ

I bet you cant wait. I heard that list was full a long time ago.



Interpol said:


> Fun thread...my current car:
> Currently on the waiting list for one of these, hopefully next year:


----------



## Interpol

RJRJRJ said:


> I bet you cant wait. I heard that list was full a long time ago.


Yep. Unless you're already a Ferrari owner or know someone on the inside, it's getting near to impossible to buy one of these.


----------



## michiel

1986 Porsche 944.

Cheers,


----------



## bawlin

Interpol said:


> Yep. Unless you're already a Ferrari owner or know someone on the inside, it's getting near to impossible to buy one of these.


This was definitely true about 6 months ago, but today, a NEW client can get a NEW Ferrari at MSRP. F430 values are plummetting like a falling knife.


----------



## G-Shock

bawlin said:


> This was definitely true about 6 months ago, but today, a NEW client can get a NEW Ferrari at MSRP. F430 values are plummetting like a falling knife.


I am not sure if you realize that the F430 that he is on the waiting list for is not the "regular" model...its a limited production track oriented version called the F430 Scuderia!


----------



## Noven

G-Shock said:


> I am not sure if you realize that the F430 that he is on the waiting list for is not the "regular" model...its a limited production track oriented version called the F430 Scuderia!


The pic he posted is of a regular F430. Not the Scuderia.


----------



## bawlin

G-Shock said:


> I am not sure if you realize that the F430 that he is on the waiting list for is not the "regular" model...its a limited production track oriented version called the F430 Scuderia!


Firstly, he posted a picture of a regular F430.

Secondly, Scuds are not limited. This is a common misconception. It is a regular production Ferrari. People had this same misconception about the Porsche GT3RS. Supposedly people are purchasing lightly used Scuds for $10k - $20k over. This is peanuts compared to the $150k they were paying a few months ago. And what happened when the 599 was first released? It was not uncommon to find buyers that were willing to pay up to $200k over MSRP. The Scuderia Spider 16M, on the other hand, is limited to 499 units, and I predict that prices will reach the upper 6 figures.


----------



## 316L

Wow , I like both! 

Sh** is yellow B, rizzys tha color!! (Boiler room)- Jamie Kennedy


----------



## doctorrich

My beloved Rubicon...


















Which replaced my beloved Discovery II Kalahari edition...


----------



## iu7576

Love the Disco Doc :-!, but now that it's gone what are you going to use to get the Jeep unstuck! Just kidding :-d :-d :-d Both are nice rides!


----------



## Robertus

Car: Nissan Primera Wagon

Lings: CSO, Chrono Cockpit, Aviastar (in order of appearance )

Regards: Robertus


----------



## HeadOffice

I live in Manhattan.
Waste of money to own a car.
Rent one when you need it.
Otherwise, use the train and *spend your money on watches*!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spogehead

This is mine


----------



## rik

:think: Praps they should have gone for 'Breitling for Beemer' if this thread is anything to go by!


----------



## AAH

4Runner


----------



## G-Shock

bawlin said:


> Firstly, he posted a picture of a regular F430.
> 
> Secondly, Scuds are not limited. This is a common misconception. It is a regular production Ferrari. People had this same misconception about the Porsche GT3RS. Supposedly people are purchasing lightly used Scuds for $10k - $20k over. This is peanuts compared to the $150k they were paying a few months ago. And what happened when the 599 was first released? It was not uncommon to find buyers that were willing to pay up to $200k over MSRP. The Scuderia Spider 16M, on the other hand, is limited to 499 units, and I predict that prices will reach the upper 6 figures.


You are correct, that's what a 16 hour shift will do to ya:-d


----------



## 316L

very nice!


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Seems to be a good mix between Land Rover and BMW!

Here are my last 2 Land Rovers before turning American!!

My Weekend toy.............










My daily driver, a 4.0 litre V8................










However, if my lotto numbers come up tonight, I might whizz out to a local garage tomorrow and buy this..................










Stef


----------



## Rippin

Another Audi...


----------



## TimeTripp

Well I drive a 1 ton diesel 4x4,
juxtaposition
SOH Heritage 46, newly acquired,
no idea what message that sends about my taste...:think:


----------



## doctorrich

Stefan, you drive my grail, the Defender.

I am officially jealous of your ride.


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Well I know how rare a commodity the Defender is for you guys, here they are 10 a penny, however, finding a good one is very hard! I no longer have mine but when I bought it it was 14 years old, had 43,000 miles on the speedo and not a spot of corrosion on the chassis, very rare for England!!

The holy grail amongst British owners use to be a NAS Defender (North American Spec.) they were very cool.

I miss mine in many ways, I don't miss the endless repairs and bills!

I think I'll stick to my Chrysler 300C for a while though.

Stef


----------



## doctorrich

That's why I gave up my Kalahari. It was a Special Vehicles spec, and tight as a drum.

Until the warranty ran out. Then each visit to the shop was $1000. Don't ask me why, it was always $1000. And the leaks....

I sure do miss it, though. It was a nimble tank.


----------



## iu7576

Love the D-90 very nice!


----------



## Rnon

2007 - 350Z


----------



## JHG722

Dad (Breitling Chronomat wearer): 2008 BMW 535xi
Me: (future Breitling wearer (?!?): 2006 Audi A6


----------



## PJ

doctorrich said:


> My beloved Rubicon...


Hey Doc,

Audrey says hello;-)


----------



## gtopaul

Bimmers of course since I work at a BMW dealership.;-)

Here's a pic of our 93 M5 and 08 Z4.










This is my daily driver but it's special with a M3 engine and lowered with Z8 wheels. Dog hauler.


----------



## Noven

Classic BMW's!


----------



## RJRJRJ

gtopaul said:


>


Looks like the neighbors are at it again!


----------



## rik

RJRJRJ said:


> Looks like the neighbors are at it again!


LOL - I saw that but couldn't think of anything witty! :-d


----------



## RJRJRJ

rik said:


> LOL - I saw that but couldn't think of anything witty! :-d


lol..such an opportunity wasted.


----------



## gtopaul

RJRJRJ said:


> Looks like the neighbors are at it again!


Actually the city cop lives there. He drives a 5 liter Mustang convertible when off duty so he's a car guy. Still, I purchased a new Walther PPK this weekend just to have if needed. Use to feel I could handle anybody that came in the window at night but I'm not getting any younger and all the bad guys have guns now.;-)


----------



## cfflyer

My Ride...Hummer H3X...to go with my Steelfish!


----------



## Little_man

These are a couple of my rides. The first is a 05 ZX-10R that I traded for an 08(don't have pics of the 08 yet) and the 2nd is a GMC Duramax


----------



## doctorrich

PJ said:


> Hey Doc,
> 
> Audrey says hello;-)


HEY! Tell Audrey hi.


----------



## fishman33185

Rippin said:


> Another Audi...


Gotta love BBS wheels. Good choice


----------



## ttomczak

Simple for a daily driver!


----------



## nnikolaus

Here is my daily driver and the other one I just cruise around the neighborhood with the family.


----------



## DCJ

A very dirty GMC Yukon... Looks grey but it is really Black:-d Needs a good washing










Don


----------



## Cinq

I had a Volvo V50 but changed it to this XC70, my grail car :-!










It's a Momentum edition with a lot of options (more than Summum) just to keep the black window rubbers. Windows are as dark as legally possible and it has no markings on the rear at all. Looks kind of like a CIA car this way :-d

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## ErikV10

Please delete this post.


----------



## PJ

DCJ said:


> A very dirty GMC Yukon... Looks grey but it is really Black:-d Needs a good washing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don


Don you need to go green:-d


----------



## artec

This










and this (correction)


----------



## Klesk

My daily driver, 2005 Subaru Impreza WRX:


----------



## EFletcher

Well let's see, this is my weekend car










Here's my daily Driver









650 HP AMG E55

and here's my Alternative transpo with both the race S4 and My Street S4


----------



## RJRJRJ

EFletcher said:


> Well let's see, this is my weekend car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my daily Driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 650 HP AMG E55
> 
> and here's my Alternative transpo with both the race S4 and My Street S4


Where are the pics?


----------



## Beastmaster

We have A Clubman and a Cooper for daily use and an Opel Gt for sunshine days!


----------



## rik

cool minis but I've never seen that opel GT before - niiiiiiiiiiice! What engine's in that thing?


----------



## indybreitling

Not the typical car for most B owners...but damn is this thing fast.


----------



## Broker

316L said:


> Wow , I like both!
> 
> Sh** is yellow B, rizzys tha color!! (Boiler room)- Jamie Kennedy


Classic line!!


----------



## Torrid

rik said:


> cool minis but I've never seen that opel GT before - niiiiiiiiiiice! What engine's in that thing?


I believe it's called the Speedster. If it's the top performance model, they use the 2.4L turbo. The performance model is marketed in the US as the Saturn Sky Redline. I've been enjoying watching Saturn turn into the US Opel. I thought about buying an Astra XR recently.


----------



## Watch Fan

Corvette C6.


----------



## Beastmaster

Torrid said:


> I believe it's called the Speedster. If it's the top performance model, they use the 2.4L turbo. The performance model is marketed in the US as the Saturn Sky Redline. I've been enjoying watching Saturn turn into the US Opel. I thought about buying an Astra XR recently.


Hi

No the car in fact replaced the Opel Speedster (VX220 in the UK) and is called the Opel GT. In America it is the Saturn Sky Redline which has a 2.0 litre twin scroll turbo generating 264hp. The 2.4 litre engine is a slower lazier engine with less torque and is fitted in the standard Saturn Sky, not the Redline. In Europe there is only one version the faster 2.0 litre model. The car is not available in the UK as a Vauxhall as there is no right hand drive version.


----------



## rik

the vx220 was cool but looked a bit like a square elise to me, that looks so much cooler - enjoy!


----------



## Greaves

Weird, I tried to edit my original post to add this picture and I couldn't. Anyways, here's my car.










3rd so far in the thread indybreitling, you may be wrong. ;-)


----------



## Magdalion

gonflyn said:


> I'm curious as to what the Breitling owners here drive. Could there be an unusually high percentage of brands that come from the same general region that our coveted watches do? Hmmmmmm.........post your pics!


Hi,

I do not have the exact picture of the car itself, by I do have a picture of the speedometer...Check out the fuel consumption...










Cheers,


----------



## Goose

2007 BMW 328i Hardtop Convertible
2006 Harley Davidson Road King
2002 Land Rover Freelander


----------



## rik

Greaves said:


> Weird, I tried to edit my original post to add this picture and I couldn't. Anyways, here's my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd so far in the thread indybreitling, you may be wrong. ;-)


They make ones with shiny paint too?! ;-) Mmmm, liking the black :-!


----------



## munsonmj20

Dodge Durango


----------



## Greaves

rik said:


> They make ones with shiny paint too?! ;-) Mmmm, liking the black :-!


It's actually a color that they only did for a couple years called Java Black Pearl. It's black with gold 'flek' in it giving it a subtle, glittery appearance - looks great in the direct sunlight.


----------



## rik

Hey Greaves, took the Scooby out 'in the wild' today . . .


----------



## Greaves

Nice! Those look like some fun stomping grounds, are they near your home?

Always great to see the Subie in its element. :-!


----------



## crc32

Greaves said:


> Weird, I tried to edit my original post to add this picture and I couldn't. Anyways, here's my car.


Lots of Subaru owners around, :-! Years ago I had one as well... still miss it on those cold, wet, foggy autumn days...










Today, a bit more relaxed:


----------



## goneontheroad

2004 Land Rover Discovery
I've always wanted it, was able to get it about last year. 


my watch was more than both of my first 2 cars, in 2001. 
though they were a 1967 mustang and a 1968 charger.


if you would have told me when i was 23 that 2 years later i would own a land rover and a breitling, i never would have believed you.


----------



## goneontheroad

oh, and here's the other one in a crappy scan. 









some of those defenders back there were pretty awesome.


----------



## EJC

goneontheroad said:


> oh, and here's the other one in a crappy scan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of those defenders back there were pretty awesome.


That a '72 Charger? Can't make out the tail lights. SWEEEEEEET!

Miss my '70 B'Cuda


----------



## goneontheroad

'68
i went through them, had a '66 this and a '71. had to let the others go. retained the '68, though. it's timeless. 383 at the moment, but building a 440 for it.


----------



## Nine

Wow so many Subaru owners!
I had a 2005 STI and now I'm driving a 2008 STI  - I am however a future breitling owner


----------



## Greaves

Nine said:


> Wow so many Subaru owners!
> I had a 2005 STI and now I'm driving a 2008 STI  - I am however a future breitling owner


How's the 08?


----------



## Rare1

I have a 2007 BMW 328xi!

It is the perfect car for the North East b-)


----------



## txturbo

A couple new pics!


----------



## Amolai

Gotta love all the Subies in here!! Didn't know you Breitling folk had such great taste in cars.

I started out with a Subaru back in August 06...









then this happened around January 07....worst day ever!!!









but with insurance and not being at fault I ended up with this beauty shortly after...









drove the 06 around for about a year and the wife hated driving 5-speed so I traded it in and got her a black mustang which she wanted. Here's the stang with my wonderful wife.


----------



## Amolai

txturbo said:


> A couple new pics!


WOWZERS! Beautiful ZR1!!!!


----------



## CUE

Here's what I drive.

A 2008 Infiniti G37s 6MT. :-!



















-Rick


----------



## BR549

Mercedes CLK


----------



## KevRC4130




----------



## amnesia

My new daily ride...










and for the weekend...










Carbon footprint-tastic


----------



## rskiba

2008 Corvette C6 Z06.....

--Rob


----------



## rik

TXTurbo - nice plate!! :-d:-d


----------



## Nine

Greaves said:


> How's the 08?












Its great, comparing to my 05 sti it feels bigger but a little faster but it feels like there is more lag. I had the beautiful invidia g200 on my 05 and it sounded amazing.

Having the hatch/wagon I have so much space granded the old body had a ton of space too. I've had it on gravel, road trips, costco and its been great. But its not as raw, definetly feels softer and less aggressive....

here is my old Sti


----------



## Alan M

*Why drive when you can ride.....*


















Best

Al


----------



## jiminpotomac

Modified Porsche Carrera
Range Rover
Cadillac SRX AWD


----------



## Alpha_Tango

Great to see so many Scoobies :-!

It's not a WRX but here's mine.. '02 Legacy B4 TT










and lurking in the back there is the weekend runabout.. '69 Austin Mini Moke :-d


----------



## Arthur H

I drive this









EMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hippo

Add me to the list of Scoobie owners!! A little older this one, still going very strong though


----------



## T-Mack

work time

01 Ford Explorer (no pics)

Fun time

03 SVT Cobra


----------



## stevied

BMW Z4 black red leather 2.5


----------



## neilf1965

Work,play all the same.Use both on regular basis


----------



## Verner

Still driving an old Volvo, although these days the wife drives it a lot more than I do...










I usually take this little red number if I'm not leaving the village...










Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## Lester Burnham

C-class Mercedes-Benz :-!


----------



## neilf1965

Verner that is brilliant, but how many have cottoned on???


----------



## red_wagen

HeadOffice said:


> I live in Manhattan.
> Waste of money to own a car.
> Rent one when you need it.
> Otherwise, use the train and *spend your money on watches*!!!!!!!!!


Haha the number 7! Let's go Mets!

I have a 330i ZHP 6sp in Imola Red


----------



## googoo

I drive a CEN B6 Audi A6, a CEN B6 Mercedes G500, and a CEN B6 Toyota Landcruiser on a daily basis. When I'm not afraid of the school kids, I drive an unarmored 328i


----------



## Verner

neilf1965 said:


> Verner that is brilliant, but how many have cottoned on???


Not too many! ;-)

Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## CUE

Verner said:


> I usually take this little red number if I'm not leaving the village...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Verner


Best Ride ever!!

/Thread


----------



## fishman33185

KevRC4130 said:


>


Nice V dub. I got a 08 GTI myself I love it


----------



## fishman33185

Just realized its not a volkswagon  still sweet though


----------



## SadikP

Audi A8 - diesel for work
& this on the weekends:















Currently looking for a buyer


----------



## Greaves

Stick or paddles? :-!


----------



## rpm

My play car is a 1967 Olds 442 convertible. "No substitute for cubic inches".


----------



## Greaves

rpm said:


> My play car is a 1967 Olds 442 convertible. "No substitute for cubic inches".


Don't you mean, 'There is no replacement for displacement'? :-d


----------



## Mattthefish

The watch: SuperOcean in Coral
The car: 2008 Subaru Impreza WRX

Love em both.
Matt


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Well, as a quick update my Chrysler 300C CRD went to make way for this.......................










Which now has this under the bonnet.....................










.............and it sounds like this...................











Which ultimately means my watch spending has been slightly capped for this year!

Stef


----------



## Duc695

Are 2 wheels aloud ? My Ducati Monster

Ride Italian, kiss French, err time Swiss


----------



## gjone

I drive a 1999 lexus GS300 in candy apple red it goes well with my Steelfish - Silver Dial


----------



## i3urton

Drive a 07 Lexus is350 www.clublexus.com baby


----------



## Robert999

2006 WRX










2008 Eclipse GT










and at work


----------



## rik

'An option on the 2008 Eclipse is the replacement of the spare tyre by a little chap with a lot of puff. Answers to the name of Jack.' ;-)

Great pic!!


----------



## Rare1

Here is a picture of my baby from yesterday 

We are having AMAZING weather in the North East.


----------



## CUE

What is that? A Honda Civic?? :-d

-Rick


----------



## rpm

Actually, in todays lingo.............."All throttle,no bottle".


----------



## jase12

Verner said:


> Still driving an old Volvo, *although these days the wife drives it a lot more than I do*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Verner


at least you still get some good use out of it :-!


----------



## JP(Canada)

I drive a Chrysler X-fire when there's no snow on the ground (which wasn't too often this past winter) and an Audi V8 Quattro for snow and when I have to take more than one passenger with me. ;-)


----------



## vjhardcore

No pics handy, but I have Two Tone CrossWind and drive a BMW E46 M3 and BMW 4.4i X5

My wife has Ladies SS Diamond Lady Cockpit and she has BMW 323Ci

Note a trend


----------



## Klesk

2005 WRX. I'm probably the only one in the local Subaru club that has a Breitling, I'm the second oldest among the regulars, most of the members are young enough to be my kids.


----------



## Betampex

Hi for all, My car is a Ford Fusion 2008 and now I'm waiting for the new model 2009










Paulo


----------



## rik

Does this make my Bru look cooler?! :think:










Yeah, I know, it looks as safe as grenade juggling and I was convinced the bike would fall off before I got out of the car park but it seemed to work - but I've never been so interested in the car's shadow as I've been driving along! :roll:


----------



## Verner

Rik,

do you have a set of fold-away step ladders in the boot?

That looks far from safe.....did Lou sell you it?


Best wishes,


Verner


----------



## rik

No mate, it's actually a proper subaru accessory - arm and a b****y leg mate! :-| Lou just said I should gaffer tape it to the boot!


----------



## tilnaneer

I drive a VW R32









I wear a Breitling SA


----------



## RICH B

Make way move over it's Asda price


----------



## Swordman

Damn, I thought you guys were all tossers that drove Audis!

:-d


----------



## Rotary_Wing

Here my "combo" - car, cap and watch - ;-) :-!


----------



## Fiery

I've just joined the "Breitling-club" ... I drive a BMW 325i '08 (E90 LCI).


----------



## jwkunkle

For some reason I have been wrapped up in Acuras for the past few years. I drive a Acura TL S-Type and she who must be obeyed drives an Acura TSX (still has the Panerai decal on the back window from when it was my car). They obviously both need a bit of a wash!!

Going to be changing things up a bit in a couple of months and getting a large-ish SUV to carry all of the family comfortably.;-)


----------



## BimmerFreak

BMW M5
BMW M3
BMW M Roadster
Ferrari 308GTSi
And a big ass Ford Superduty


----------



## Stefan Tapp

I had a go in one of these yesterday, awesome.

Think I need to go and clear a space in the garage......................










Stef


----------



## davey vermaak

I just bought

A FLYING B!!!!!!!

Literally....this thing is fast....

Davey


----------



## conkerking

Audi A6 Avant. The dreaded Audi/Breitling combination - I am therefore what Jeremy Clarkson would term a "c*ck".










And also this, useful for dragging equine quadrupeds around (I swear you can actually see the fuel gauge needle moving towards the red!)


----------



## jb

Own a Skyracer and a SOSF. Drive a Ford Edge Limited, and occasionally commute in my wife's Ford Focus.


----------



## Rac10000

I drive a 2005 Competition M3 ...


----------



## Rippin

Rac10000 said:


> I drive a 2005 Competition M3 ...


Awesome! That's the car I really wanted....
Are you running stock suspension? How is the ride quality?


----------



## Rac10000

Rippin said:


> Awesome! That's the car I really wanted....
> Are you running stock suspension? How is the ride quality?


Thanks!  I am currently running Eibach ProKit Springs which lower the front 0.6" and the rear: 0.9". Also, the ProKit springs are TUV approved for use with the OEM shocks. I have been running them for ~5K miles (the car currently has ~17K miles) and I love them. A tad firmer but the drop looks perfect IMO. I am also running 10mm spacers up front and 15mm in the rear. I am highly considering going to a single adjustable coilover kit at some point in the future.

BTW, the BBS wheels look great on your Audi.


----------



## AAWATCHES

I have several vehicles, but my everyday car is either my Chevy pickup or my jeep wrangler.
I thought about getting a Beemer but just about all of them i see on the road have the signals broken, so i decided against one.:roll:


----------



## ruffy

Traded in this:










for this:










o|


----------



## WatchFan1

*Imola red e46 BMW M3* (currently with the adhesive advertisement wrap from my previous 
business taken off and back to the original red color)


----------



## glockshooter1

googoo said:


> I drive a CEN B6 Audi A6, a CEN B6 Mercedes G500, and a CEN B6 Toyota Landcruiser on a daily basis. When I'm not afraid of the school kids, I drive an unarmored 328i


So many questions.... is CEN an uparmorning?


----------



## FEAR




----------



## USP45Tim

I guess I'll show off how much of a big baller I am. haha... not really.

My goofy mug with the SuperOcean:










The weekend car:









The "other" car:


----------



## WatchFan1

Very cool, Tim.

I love the 'other car'


----------



## courtney1

> My Every Day Driver I Have A Big Carbon Footprint, I am a Gas Station Owners Best Friend


----------



## BenL

Did you get to keep the "accessories" when you traded in your 'Vette? ;-)


----------



## ruffy

BenL said:


> Did you get to keep the "accessories" when you traded in your 'Vette? ;-)


I wish. Their monthly payment was way higher than the car


----------



## H3O+

> Audi A6 Avant. The dreaded Audi/Breitling combination - I am therefore what Jeremy Clarkson would term a "c*ck".


You have to have an absolutely enormous watch and wear ridiculous Oakley sunglasses to get that term.
Me, I... don't drive. At least for another three months. Why the state of North Carolina considers having heart surgery and Marfan's potential disqualifiers for passing the driving part of Driver's Ed, thereby making me wait to get my LLP until September, and not June, when my birthday is, thereby making me wait to get my full license until September of this year.
When I do drive, I have no idea what I will. Maybe an older, James Bond generation 7-series. Maybe a older Land Cruiser tricked for off-roading. I honestly don'y know.
If it helps any, my mom wears an Aquaracer with/ MOP and diamonds and drives a 128i. My dad wears a black-faced Superocean and drives either a Porsche 997s, in silver, or a Porsche 911 from 1991, convertible, in candy red. My elder brother wears a PRC200, black on black, and drives a 2004 325i.


----------



## Furlough

At work?

I drive this:










At home, I drive this:


----------



## BR549

CLK


----------



## O2AFAC67

Everyday transportation to the golf course... ;-) 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Brice

O2AFAC67 said:


>


Hi Ron.
I'm not found of cars, but I guess your Cadillac ElDorado is wonderful...
But above that stands your gorgeous Cossie with its lovely strap...!!


Thanks for sharing.
Cheers, my friend,
Brice


----------



## Hctr154

Nothing special for me....2004 Chevy Monte Carlo LS w/3400 V6!


----------



## termite

1994 E320 Sportline Kombi....


----------



## AAWATCHES




----------



## jf718

nnikolaus said:


> Here is my daily driver and the other one I just cruise around the neighborhood with the family.


beautiful bike man. I want one!


----------



## naths

heres mine...currently 435hp/402lbs


----------



## RICH B

Merc clk


----------



## stilo

My daily driver...


----------



## macsrul

2006 BMW X5 4.4i and 2009 Acura RDX for the wife!


----------



## EJC

MMMorish said:


> My daily driver...


Just swapped out of a Lexus SC430 for this










And when I want something a bit calmer, the Lexus IS250AWD


----------



## AiiEEX

Snap...
Evo IX for me!


----------



## Aladdin

My 3rd Honda.


----------



## Greaves




----------



## TimeOnTarget

The two wheeled kind!

Mein Motorad |>


----------



## Mangler0075

John


----------



## dricig

Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor.

dave


----------



## Xantiagib




----------



## s15driftking

http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._685296618154_23307162_40088607_6255106_n.jpg


----------



## s15driftking

T-Mack said:


> work time
> 
> 01 Ford Explorer (no pics)
> 
> Fun time
> 
> 03 SVT Cobra


CCW Classics?


----------



## richord06

2003 BMW M5


















Toy - 1999 Mustang GT. It is back under the knife again with another engine build. It has a built bottom end, cnc ported heads, custom grind blower cams, big fuel system and a big blower. Looking for ~650-700rwhp with the blower pullied for 20lbs of boost.

Old pic since I do not have any current pics of the car since it is in about a 100 different pieces lol.


----------



## CFK-OB

Jeep Grand Cherokee.


----------



## ttshinykit

This the car.....still waiting for the watch, but it will be a B!!


----------



## Beau8

O2AFAC67 said:


> Everyday transportation to the golf course... ;-)
> Best,
> Ron


Hi Ron,

Nice license plate~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## c1jensen

Eclipse with some minor mods...nothing special.










This is a finished example of my soon to be completed alternative transportation-










Current state of mine...










And my project car...not _technically_ driving it yet...


----------



## underpar

richord06 said:


> 2003 BMW M5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toy - 1999 Mustang GT. It is back under the knife again with another engine build. It has a built bottom end, cnc ported heads, custom grind blower cams, big fuel system and a big blower. Looking for ~650-700rwhp with the blower pullied for 20lbs of boost.
> 
> Old pic since I do not have any current pics of the car since it is in about a 100 different pieces lol.


 That looks like the skyline of downtown Charlotte in pic #1.


----------



## volcomska

A friend let me borrow this, but would say that I have had/drove it long enough to consider it mine. 









Currently I am driving a highly modded GLI:
All I have are these older pictures


















Oh and my watch:


----------



## deepcdvr

The watch










The ride


----------



## dbluefish

my watch










my fun wheels










paul


----------



## AiiEEX

deepcdvr said:


> The watch


Funny thing is, is that I went OOOooooo when I saw your watch then realised I have the same one!... nearlly 

Sorry, I'm quite pished at the moment. Been a long day!


----------



## T-Mack

s15driftking said:


> CCW Classics?


sorry for the delay

yes sir b-)


----------



## vegasvince

Modded ES350


----------



## freon warrior

Remapped Scirocco 2.0 GT tsi.


----------



## Jipstar

Had a huge collection of cars (a few of them):










But I coudn't keep up with all their maintenance and i've sold all of them but three.

So i'm down with this 1979 Fairlady Z 280zx for the weekend.


















Then I have a nissan Almera for the daily use and an aud coupe is haging space in the garage.

I just sold her


----------



## helderberg

This is mine, here more than home.
Best health, Frank


----------



## QikEnuF

I've got a Series 1.5 Jaguar E-Type roadster. British Racing Green, 4.2L I6, Lucas Electronics (BLAHHHH). It's my project/money pit. Looking at picking up an MG TC when I get back to the US. May take R&R in England to find a nice example. Otherwise, it's a Dodge Stratus V6. There's an 05 E46 M3 convertible in the garage, but it isn't mine.

Had a this in the garage:









But it is gone back to it's owner. Incidentally, I have driven some of the Lusso owners other cars on a regular basis. I'll get some pics from him, but Type 57 Bugatti and an SS100 Jag are the highlights..


----------



## twylie

Henry - would LOVE to see picks of your series 1.5 E-Type. Definitely my grail auto.

'06 GS430


----------



## vmmvmmm




----------



## kaeo_15

2002 Subaru Impreza WRX


----------



## Pietermann

I drive a new 2010 MINI Cooper D




























I just loveeeeee it b-)


----------



## blakkflame

......resume the topic, with my "other" Joy & Pride !! :-d









For daily-use, a "Little John-Deer !! :-!


----------



## darklight111

Something way less reliable than my Navitimer


----------



## AvantGardeTime

Just a bread and butter 2011 BMW E90. But bread and butter is always tasty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime

blakkflame said:


> ......resume the topic, with my "other" Joy & Pride !! :-d
> 
> View attachment 10021810
> 
> 
> For daily-use, a "Little John-Deer !! :-!
> 
> View attachment 10021826


Love your pre-LCI E91 estate. Is it a 335i? Here in the US we only received the E91 328i gasoline but at least then you could order it RWD with a 6-speed manual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## VicLeChic




----------



## crc32

Really sorry to confirm the cliché.

Audi A6 for Wintertime and trips with the dog.










BMW E93 for Summertime


----------



## ItnStln

indybreitling said:


> Not the typical car for most B owners...but damn is this thing fast.


I'm a huge Subaru fan! My daily driver is a 2014 Subaru Outback 3.6R Limited. I got it because, even though it's fully loaded, it was a bargain compared to what other manufactures were offering.


----------



## Slidingwest

Good day! Well I'm thinking someone has to rep the Tacoma. Cheers Gang 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schmitza

The beemer stand out haha

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## tzwick

My daily . 2011 Mercedes Benz C63


----------



## Brice

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## hyperchord24

Breitling Colt Auto and . . . a minivan. Yes, daddy is a pilot. I swear.


----------



## 01coltcolt

LOL! An '88 Jeep Wrangler with 6" lift, 35s, 10K lbs winch, lots of KC lights and 1/4 inch body armor


----------



## Burgs

His and Hers AWD Hemi Chargers. Hers is white...


----------



## ItnStln

Burgs said:


> View attachment 10142098
> View attachment 10142122
> 
> His and Hers AWD Hemi Chargers. Hers is white...


When did they make the Hemi in AWD?


----------



## Burgs

Itn Stin,

AWD was offered in the Hemi package from 2011 to, I believe 2014 or 2015. AWD is not available on the 2016 Hemi Charger but I believe it's still available on the 6 CYL version.
They're phenomenal in the snow. Last year my driveway plow guy got stuck at the end of my driveway with his 4WD pickup truck.
So, while he was trying to dig out his truck, the old fashioned way, I dropped the still snowed-in Charger into 1st gear and drove out of his way. The look on his face was priceless. I wish I had a photo of it!
My suggestion that he get a Hemi Charger to plow with wasn't well received. :think:


----------



## ItnStln

Burgs said:


> Itn Stin,
> 
> AWD was offered in the Hemi package from 2011 to, I believe 2014 or 2015. AWD is not available on the 2016 Hemi Charger but I believe it's still available on the 6 CYL version.
> They're phenomenal in the snow. Last year my driveway plow guy got stuck at the end of my driveway with his 4WD pickup truck.
> So, while he was trying to dig out his truck, the old fashioned way, I dropped the still snowed-in Charger into 1st gear and drove out of his way. The look on his face was priceless. I wish I had a photo of it!
> My suggestion that he get a Hemi Charger to plow with wasn't well received. :think:


I knew you could get the V-6 in AWD but never knew about the Hemi! I'll have to search the CPO market for one now, thanks for the tip. Since the Chrysler LX Platform is a modified Mercedes platform, does it use Mercedes' 4Matic AWD system?


----------



## Burgs

I'm not sure. There's supposed to have been Mercedes tranny content in the past, but I'm not sure about the AWD.

My wife had a new Lincoln at the time. After riding in the Charger it ruined her on the Lincoln to the extent that she finally had to get her own AWD Hemi Charger. Hers has cold air seats, which she never fails to mention whenever it's really hot.

Mileage on the highway is about 28 mpg and around town 15 to 18.


----------



## ItnStln

Burgs said:


> I'm not sure. There's supposed to have been Mercedes tranny content in the past, but I'm not sure about the AWD.
> 
> My wife had a new Lincoln at the time. After riding in the Charger it ruined her on the Lincoln to the extent that she finally had to get her own AWD Hemi Charger. Hers has cold air seats, which she never fails to mention whenever it's really hot.
> 
> Mileage on the highway is about 28 mpg and around town 15 to 18.


That MPG isn't terrible at all for a V-8 sedan, let alone one with AWD. I'll have to find out about the AWD because I'm curious!


----------



## Burgs

Mine's been tweaked a bit. It has a Mopar cold air kit (similar to the K&N but blue) courtesy of the dealer and the computer has been gone over by a performance shop.
The weight of a Breitling doesn't seem to affect the mileage either.

Let me know what you find out about the AWD trans. I was just poking around on the web but didn't find anything definitive.


----------



## ItnStln

Burgs said:


> Mine's been tweaked a bit. It has a Mopar cold air kit (similar to the K&N but blue) courtesy of the dealer and the computer has been gone over by a performance shop.
> The weight of a Breitling doesn't seem to affect the milage either.
> 
> Let me know what you find out about the AWD trans. I was just poking around on the web but didn't find anything definitive.


Yeah, if the platform is a modified Mercedes platform, then one would think the AWD system and transmission are too. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## schmitza

Keepin it green 😅😂









Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen

schmitza said:


> Keepin it green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


You speak from my heart. ❤

K.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WeWannaLing




----------



## butcherjp

Steelfish chrono and french mid-engine exotic:


----------



## CRW161

I work for a tuning company so I do sometimes get to drive some interesting cars but my daily driver is usually a Honda CR-V, but my weekend car is Lexus SC430


----------



## carlbren21

16 tahoe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

carlbren21 said:


> 16 tahoe
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## carlbren21

Of course the 06 Dodge Dakota as a beater truck 😂😂

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvarez

I drive a 2008 Lexus GX470 and the wife putts around in a 2013 BMW X6.


----------



## Chris.t

This is my BMW 640d


----------



## onewatchnut

Porsche Cayman S or SAAB 9-5, depending on the weather.


----------



## rcoltellino

My baby lol 14 Infiniti q50s


----------



## superpop

S class or no class.


----------



## blakkflame

AvantGardeTime said:


> Love your pre-LCI E91 estate. Is it a 335i? Here in the US we only received the E91 328i gasoline but at least then you could order it RWD with a 6-speed manual.


In Europe it's "strange" the sedan !! :-d
In USA ... something changing: the new "F" is imported, or not ?? :-s
I know some guys that imported some 335d, for the torque.......



O2AFAC67 said:


>


Oooooh Ron, your childs ?? :-!



O2AFAC67 said:


>


....and your wife some months along ?? :-d


----------



## gtopaul




----------



## O2AFAC67

blakkflame said:


> Oooooh Ron, your childs ?? :-!


 Those two ladies are waitstaff at a Texas Barbeque restaurant posing next to my Collector's Edition Eldorado which is still my daily driver. 



blakkflame said:


> ....and your wife some months along ?? :-d


And the lady standing next to my third Vette is my then 5 year old daughter who will turn 44 years old next month. That pic is a scan from an old snapshot taken back in the 70's... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Mystro

My everyday off road fun rig is a Power Wagon.




Family vehicle:


Long time Porsche 911 owner. Currently a 911 Carrera 4S and Harley Springer are my on road fun rides.


----------



## Rob S.




----------



## Mystro




----------



## Mystro

I am a enthusiast so my rides are diverse.


----------



## BiggerJon

Chrysler 300C with hemi and Chevy Traverse AWD (white one in the background).

20160918_163544 by Jon, on Flickr


----------



## DieZeit

2006 super v8 jag. Factory supercharged, 400hp, same trans as the Ford Expedition. 44k miles and almost like new. Love it. Brands reliability since 2004 much improved in my experience. Thanks to Ford.

Other car is a truck with Kenne Bell supercharger and headers......

Cheers, and look out for those clowns on the road texting and swiping while driving.


----------



## Cliffio

Nothing quite as fancy as some of the users here. Plain Ol' F-150! So plain, in fact, that I don't even have a picture of it on my phone.


----------



## Drbalance

S2000


----------



## GMT_II




----------



## GMT_II




----------



## salmaan1183

Honda Pilot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover

My 1971 Series Land Rover

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerCave




----------



## BeerCave

BeerCave said:


>












I got a few.


----------



## Cosmorgraph

2014 RR, love it


----------



## Sharksmile

I drive a scooter...


----------



## sclarge

Work:


----------



## jward451

Leisure:


----------



## ItnStln

sclarge said:


> Work:


Nice, do you fly the E175?


----------



## asushane

One of the most most anti-Breitling cars imaginable: a Toyota Prius (and Acura RDX).


----------



## Milehigh981

Drive the wife's X5 in bad weather. Otherwise its my convertible or the bicycle :


----------



## cmann_97

.

17 Corvette Grand Sport

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

I gifted my sister a Windrider Callisto and her husband a display back Cosmonaute some years ago. She rarely takes the Callisto off her wrist but her husband only wears his Cossie for special occasions. They love Breitlings and they are both car collectors. Below is her latest acquisition on a beautiful Spring day last March. She and my Lady are in the fourth pic. Sis really loves this car and she sometimes likes to give cars a nickname. This one is "Melania" after another beautiful Lady... :-!


----------



## in2zion

Lol. I drive a Acura TLX.


----------



## MichaelKG

Milehigh981 said:


> Drive the wife's X5 in bad weather. Otherwise its my convertible or the bicycle :
> View attachment 11919074


More pictures of the Porsche please. Such a stunning colour.


----------



## WatchHobby

Built to the hilt C5 FRC and bone stock, bought new, 951. And a Honda which if you want to see one if those just throw a stick.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WeekendWatcher

'69 Charger


----------



## azonic225

such a cool truck.


----------



## azonic225

such a cool truck


DietersRover said:


> My 1971 Series Land Rover
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

BMW 330Xd. Eleven years with me. Still working as the first day!



















Regards
Gustavo


----------



## masterdelgado

I drove them before and now I just park them.










Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Luminated

Use to drive sportscars and performance cars in my younger years but more recently it's been SUVs from most of the top brands, my current one is this.


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Modded Audi A4 Sport Package, manual transmission. Fast, practical, reliable, and luxurious. Great all-around car.


----------



## bwtrayer

Nothing too fancy, but bought this in 2011 as my grad school graduation present. Now has 178k miles on it, still going strong. It's a 2007 Infiniti G35X.


----------



## northernlight

I drive a VW R32 Golf, here at Nurburgring Nordschleife.









Cheers,
northernlight


----------



## ChrisDK

2016 Nissan Qashqai here, can't post pics yet


----------



## WatchIdiotSavant94

This is my daily as unimaginable as it seems:


----------



## ProjectQuattro

WatchIdiotSavant94 said:


> This is my daily as unimaginable as it seems:
> 
> View attachment 12339471


That is awesome. Driving tiny and underpowered cars fast is the most fun way to do it. I had an NA Miata for a summer and I wish I hadn't sold it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchIdiotSavant94

ProjectQuattro said:


> That is awesome. Driving tiny and underpowered cars fast is the most fun way to do it. I had an NA Miata for a summer and I wish I hadn't sold it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I do have a lot of fun in it! It's so light that it actually reaches some fun speeds! That is unfortunate because the Miata is a geniusly made little car, but you now have some good looking cars as well!

Have a great one!

Regards,

Gonçalo


----------



## TeeRite

I just picked this up last week


----------



## VicLeChic

BMW E92 330i


----------



## Brice

Something Chinese, from time to time.
Kind of a mix between Segway and M1 Abrams...

























Need a faithful TI Seawolf to ride the baby!








Cheers,
Brice


----------



## cmann_97

Vette









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T

A clue is behind the watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michiel

e34 520i by mikeeagle1963, on Flickr


----------



## ItnStln

michiel said:


> e34 520i by mikeeagle1963, on Flickr


Nice


----------



## asloper6001

BRICE that second pick is classic. Looks like you might be popping a wheelie soon. Awesome picks.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Stopped for gas this afternoon. Galveston tomorrow...


----------



## joespeed29

Mini Cooper S for me










Evoque for the wifey


----------



## Combat Jump

Not all Breitling wearers drive cars. (Emergency CoPilot, yellow)


----------



## theninja

I think I fit the theme: I drive a BMW M3. I've had the car for nearly 10 years and still love driving it.


----------



## Brice

theninja said:


> I think I fit the theme: I drive a BMW M3. I've had the car for nearly 10 years and still love driving it.


Picture required, please ! ;-)

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## f2002q

Here is my Gas Guzzler... Toyota 4Runner


----------



## sq-pk

My baby among some other classics......









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 71 TRUCK

2013 Scion FR-S


----------



## Tom V.

2018 Dodge Charger R/T Scat Pack. Fast enough for me. Wife had 2018 Jeep Cherokee Trailhawk. It has been off road several times

Tom V.


----------



## masterdelgado

Brice said:


> Something Chinese, from time to time.
> Kind of a mix between Segway and M1 Abrams...
> 
> View attachment 12345957
> 
> 
> View attachment 12345961
> 
> 
> View attachment 12345963
> 
> 
> Need a faithful TI Seawolf to ride the baby!
> View attachment 12345967
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice


Perfect background soundtrack: The Doors, Riders on the Storm!

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Submarine only.


----------



## Brice

masterdelgado said:


> Perfect background soundtrack: The Doors, Riders on the Storm!
> 
> Regards
> Gustavo


No kidding, Gustavo, a teenager, I used to listen endlessly _Riders on the Storm_ at the time!

And btw, Jim Morrison is buryied in Père Lachaise Paris cemetery, few yards from our own family grave...

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## masterdelgado

Brice said:


> No kidding, Gustavo, a teenager, I used to listen endlessly _Riders on the Storm_ at the time!
> 
> And btw, Jim Morrison is buryied in Père Lachaise Paris cemetery, few yards from our own family grave...
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice


What a coincidence my friend! I keep listening to them every few time.

View attachment 14227995








Regards
Gustavo


----------



## ProjectQuattro

I knew I'd posted in this thread but apparently it's been a minute... the garage has completely turned over since, and all for the better.

Daily:
F10 5-series









Toy:
3.2 Carrera Targa









Hers:
SQ5 Prestige









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwidener350z

19 Laramie Sport

















Greg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gs300999s




----------



## Robert Hoffmann

My beauty:






(sold 10 years ago unfortunately, but at great margin (3x))

my other beauty:






(sold this year after successfully travelling 50k km through South America)

my daily driver:








waiting for my summer-islander:


----------



## galvestonokie

2012 audi s5


----------



## WeekendWatcher

'18 Maserati GT MC
'69 Dodge Charger


----------



## 3502dav

2019 Ram 1500 
2014 Wrangler









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erekose

Currently two Breitlings and no car. 
Tokyo Metro takes me where I want to go 










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## IWC1987

2018 Vw Arteon tsi 4motion
2019 Mini Cooper S
1988 Merc 190e 2.3 16v









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## 007IOU

Golf R


----------



## poseidonsvault

Mercedes SLC43 AMG


----------



## Revmaster T

Here is my sled.


----------



## gtopaul

Having worked at the local BMW dealership for many years (and lived in Germany for 10 years) I have a soft spot for bimmers. My 92 525 Touring is the last one I have and I've owned it since 2005. It's had many upgrades over the years mostly from the euro version M5T. Always liked the looks of the M5T but not the associated price tag so I sort of built my own. I installed a E36 M3 engine early on but kept the automatic. I had a E34 M5 also at the time so didn't really need another manual trans. The Touring is primarily my dog hauler so now spends most of it's time covered in the driveway until a nice Sunday rolls around for a dog adventure. Whenever I get the urge to move it on I usually just change the wheels to something different for a newer look. Parts are getting more expensive as BMW wants me out of this 27 year old car and into something newer. Just paid over $1100 for two rear self leveling shocks but the originals did last 222k miles. BMW thinks us American buyers don't want wagons so they aren't bringing them here any longer. Guess I'll keep it until someone wants it worse than me.


----------



## King_Neptune

O2AFAC67 said:


> Stopped for gas this afternoon. Galveston tomorrow...


Almost the perfect gas station pic. It's only missing someone in the background exiting the building with a Lone Star in one hand and a beef jerky in the other.;-)


----------



## galvestonokie

upgraded recently:


----------



## ProjectQuattro

galvestonokie said:


> upgraded recently:
> View attachment 14372069


Congrats! DCT or manual?

O34 drivetrain inserts and a canyon run strut brace are a must, either way. Huge difference for the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boostmiser

I have a Breitling, among others, so I guess I qualify to post:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegreat4

The s5 will forever be one of my most loved cars. Liked it so much I bought it twice, (09 6spd, 13 dsg)


----------



## thegreat4

Got both around the same time actually...my first breitling (The Navitimer) and my first bmw, (F80 M3).


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

gtopaul said:


> Having worked at the local BMW dealership for many years (and lived in Germany for 10 years) I have a soft spot for bimmers. My 92 525 Touring is the last one I have and I've owned it since 2005. It's had many upgrades over the years mostly from the euro version M5T. Always liked the looks of the M5T but not the associated price tag so I sort of built my own. I installed a E36 M3 engine early on but kept the automatic. I had a E34 M5 also at the time so didn't really need another manual trans. The Touring is primarily my dog hauler so now spends most of it's time covered in the driveway until a nice Sunday rolls around for a dog adventure. Whenever I get the urge to move it on I usually just change the wheels to something different for a newer look. Parts are getting more expensive as BMW wants me out of this 27 year old car and into something newer. Just paid over $1100 for two rear self leveling shocks but the originals did last 222k miles. BMW thinks us American buyers don't want wagons so they aren't bringing them here any longer. Guess I'll keep it until someone wants it worse than me.


Your 525 is absolutely fabulous and a keeper in my book. I've always wanted one, though much to my wife's dismay. She doesn't get it. Perhaps it's a guy thing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## helderberg

But will be selling soon. This guy is just too big for the backseat, and the front seat also for that matter.









Frank.


----------



## Haggy38

Hi, I used to work at BMW, love the brand and my E23 728i from 1980, daily car !!


----------



## lis_255

My DD is 2006 Civic. It's so beat up and ugly the camera broke trying to take a pic of it... sorry:-d


----------



## gtopaul

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Your 525 is absolutely fabulous and a keeper in my book. I've always wanted one, though much to my wife's dismay. She doesn't get it. Perhaps it's a guy thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. Being an Air Force brat as a kid we traveled around the country between assignments in a 1955 Pontiac Safari wagon. All the way from Kansas to Alaska once. I think that's where I developed an attachment to wagons. The Safari was a rare 2dr wagon which made it a pain to get in the back seat but it looked really cool.


----------



## O2AFAC67

The "Last Eldorado". Pic shot back in April 2014...


----------



## lgbalfa

1992 Alfa Romeo Spider Veloce

2017 Alfa Romeo Giulia

2018 Volkswagen Tiguan SEL Premium


----------



## rsittner

2018 Cadillac CTS








I am actually based in Zug, Switzerland. The CTS stays in the U.S. at my home near Los Angeles. My ride in Switzerland is the Swiss Federal Railways.


----------



## safwan44

2016 Panamera GTS









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## gtopaul

The wagon bug has bitten again. Was looking to move the BMW because I'm getting too old to keep up the maintenance. The car now resides in Seattle with a new owner. Going to miss it. Bought this Volvo R-design online and the seller included having it shipped to me. Cost what the BMW sold for so all is good. I've always liked Volvo wagons and have had three others over the years. I bought my VW Touareg in a weak moment when I couldn't find another Volvo wagon so it might be going soon. The dogs can get in and out of the Volvo unassisted which they like.


----------



## danc1996

Ram 1500 and a Breitling Avvenger 2 GMT for this guy.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKing

Challenger for fun...









Acura SUV for the dog and groceries..


----------



## sxmwht

Volkswagen Golf GTI


----------



## koolpep

Cayman GTS & VW Touareg Exclusive V8


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## cowboyjack

Rare Chronomat Evolution with Green Dial and rebuilt 1995 Land Cruiser. Two classics.


----------



## koolpep

cowboyjack said:


> View attachment 15146163
> View attachment 15146167
> 
> 
> Rare Chronomat Evolution with Green Dial and rebuilt 1995 Land Cruiser. Two classics.


Great car but I love this watch more.


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Brice

masterdelgado said:


> Regards
> Gustavo


Well done, Gustavo! :-!
Great pilots need great watches.
You fully deserve yours!

Cheers, my good friend,
Brice


----------



## WeWannaLing




----------



## neilziesing

Live to ride,... ride to work...










Audi A4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

WeWannaLing said:


>


I've got the same thing with my 911... randomly ran across a 1:43 replica on eBay in the correct color, and in the 2 years since I've never seen another one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixracer

535Xi daily driver (6sp and stage 1 tune)









M635CSi for fun (1985; in need of a wash here)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeWannaLing

ProjectQuattro said:


> I've got the same thing with my 911... randomly ran across a 1:43 replica on eBay in the correct color, and in the 2 years since I've never seen another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Targa. The car and the model! Mines a 1:18 scale model.


----------



## Birddog1

My daily driver, a 2016 Freightliner Cascadia.


----------



## PeterA

2020 XC90 R-Design storm grey metallic with 22" family car fully spect









And my fun car for twisty roads Fiesta ST 2019
With some performance upgrades of course










Last but not least my bike Specialized Epic Evo Expert full carbon, fun as hell!










As for Breitlings my two tone B01









And my never let go B-1


----------



## rsittner

That two-tone B01 is a beauty!


----------



## HDK

boostmiser said:


> I have a Breitling, among others, so I guess I qualify to post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


beautiful E39!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Out and about running errands this morning. Parked in Lowe's hardware lot waiting on the Missus. The strange blue shading on the right is the sun coming through the tint at the top of the windshield I think... :-s










Exterior view from the archives. No, neither one is the Missus... :roll:










Another from the archives...


----------



## ProjectQuattro

O2AFAC67 said:


> Out and about running errands this morning. Parked in Lowe's hardware lot waiting on the Missus. The strange blue shading on the right is the sun coming through the tint at the top of the windshield I think... :-s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exterior view from the archives. No, neither one is the Missus... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another from the archives...


I had one of those about a decade ago, my grandfather gave it to me in college. 1995 Eldorado ETC. Same color, too. That white pearl is mint.










I could never get the engine to run properly... after dumping a few grand into it I traded it to a mechanic friend for this champ. 33 inch tires and a side-exit exhaust. Fun fact: the large tires effectively geared it down so it turned 800 RPM (idle was 750) at 75MPH leading to a 27mpg fuel economy at a cruise.










In a weird way I miss having terrible cars.

College was fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flapsslatsup

My Breitling winder...


----------



## zeit_time

GT350 left blurry because it's filthy... I'd rather drive it than wash it.


----------



## ProjectQuattro

zeit_time said:


> View attachment 15238547
> 
> 
> GT350 left blurry because it's filthy... I'd rather drive it than wash it.


Great car, and the ideal color scheme IMO.

One time while imbibing a few adult beverages I tried reasonably hard to convince my fiancée that a GT350 would be a suitable daily driver for my 45-mile round trip, usually trafficky, metro-NY commute. She also can't drive a manual.

Surprisingly, the idea of daily driving an inefficient 2-door manual RWD rocket sled didn't go over all that well, so now I have an A4. I'm sure this result is underwhelming to anyone in a long-term relationship.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z0Tex

I see your GT350 and raise you my 2018 Camaro SS 1LE.












zeit_time said:


> View attachment 15238547
> 
> 
> GT350 left blurry because it's filthy... I'd rather drive it than wash it.


----------



## snagglepants

I drive a big-ass lifted tundra 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmvle5m

BMW 530i


----------



## nick79

My everyday ride is a F150 4x4 Lariat with the 5.0 Coyote V8.
Me and the mrs other car is a Infiniti QX70 5.0(previously FX50). 
I guess I like my big V8s!


----------



## WeWannaLing




----------



## EJC

It's been a while, perhaps it's time to update our stable

2020 Lexus RC-F









2013 Porsche Boxster









2016 Mazda MX-5









2019 The Wife's ES350









and The Beater 2010 Lincoln MKX picked up with 130K on the odo


----------



## rsittner

Great idea to update the stable, Elliott!

Since my last post on this, we now have two new ponies in our stable. His and Hers, purchased together. Mine is a 2020 Cadillac CT5 and my wife's is a 2020 Cadillac XT5.









Randy


----------



## ermicas

The drive is boring...but this is what I RIDE. Yamaha XJR 1300 Racer 60th Anniversary edition.

The yellow tank matches perfectly with the yellow accents of my Avenger Chronograph 45 










And the wear...










ermicas


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## cmann_97

Current over achiever / ZL1


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

cmann_97 said:


> Current over achiever / ZL1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with overachieving as long as stuff gets done!

Randy


----------



## took

Lifted Blue Truck









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Hmm yes updates. These 3 are current-state:


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## took

Constantly changing up the stable.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

took said:


> Constantly changing up the stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Love the CTS-V! I see some hints of purple in the paint. Are those just reflections or do you have custom paint?

Randy


----------



## jmerino7

I don't own any Swiss cars, but I do have a Breitling SuperOcean 44 chrono and a Mexican/German Jetta GLI.




























Thanks.


----------



## took

rsittner said:


> Love the CTS-V! I see some hints of purple in the paint. Are those just reflections or do you have custom paint?
> 
> Randy


It's just reflections, this is Triple Black Diamond (amazing color).

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 96SS10SS

The beaters:















The babies:
















The old baby:


----------



## rsittner

96SS10SS said:


> View attachment 15969156


Love the Corvette in that red. WOW!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Love the Corvette in that red. WOW!
> 
> Randy


Speaking of red, a couple of old scan pics of one of my three C3's snapped in 1978 with my daughter, 5 years old at the time...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Speaking of red, a couple of old scan pics of one of my three C3's snapped in 1978 with my daughter, 5 years old at the time...
> 
> View attachment 15969882
> 
> 
> View attachment 15969883


VERY NICE, Ron! I had a C3 poster in my room that looked very similar to yours, even down to the side pipes. Retro Cool, man! 

Randy


----------



## ZeroReverse

I love cars even more so than watches. I drive a 2005 BMW e87 130i MSport manual. Yeah, I know its old, but its FUN - small, light and with big engine. Sounds beautifully and its quite reliable. I often consider buying another or a second car, but when I sit behind the wheel, I quickly realize that I dont really need or want anything else at the moment.


----------



## NL-USA

While I love cars my wife and I hate finance payments and love seeing our money work for us instead of the other way around. We are also pretty big followers of Dave Ramsey. 
So with that said we own a 2006 Ford F250 Powerstroke Diesel crew cab truck dedicated to pulling our horse trailer, a 2005 GMC Envoy XL and.... My wife still drives her 1999 Chevy Lumina she got when she graduated high school. She's the only doctor who pulls up in the parking lot at the hospital not driving a $100K car. Hers maybe worth $1K🤣


----------



## Stanhope

The old&#8230;.










The new&#8230;


----------



## YoungFatherTime

jmerino7 said:


> View attachment 15967513
> 
> I don't own any Swiss cars, but I do have a Breitling SuperOcean 44 chrono and a Mexican/German Jetta GLI.
> 
> View attachment 15967514
> 
> 
> View attachment 15967515
> 
> 
> View attachment 15967516
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Your watch is half the price of the car.


----------



## Sugman

This is what I drive when I can, and with my son whenever possible.








Oftentimes this goes along, too&#8230;


----------



## stvenski64




----------



## Regulateur

Daily driver: MB GLK250

Week end car: 911 6 speed manual










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## helderberg

Because of him we now drive this.










My small group.










Be safe all, Frank.


----------



## rsittner

helderberg said:


> View attachment 16076250
> 
> 
> Because of him we now drive this.
> 
> View attachment 16076251
> 
> 
> My small group.
> 
> View attachment 16076256
> 
> 
> Be safe all, Frank.


Nice "lap dog", Frank! And I LOVE your Breitling line-up there!

Randy


----------



## Bigjule111

My 2 babies









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Visiting Sis in the Hill Country today. She will be driving her favorite today and wearing her Callisto as always... 🤗


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Visiting Sis in the Hill Country today. She will be driving her favorite today and wearing her Callisto as always... 🤗
> View attachment 16146946
> 
> View attachment 16146952


Your sister is rollin' large in the Hill Country, Ron! 

Love It!

Randy


----------



## DieZeit

Genesis GV70 3.5T


----------



## Ethanol Red

Since I’ve had Breitlings it’s been KIA, Subaru, Jeep, Subaru and now KIA. The KIAs and Subs were the same exact models. That’s how you keep’em guessing.


----------

